# Affordable Adjustable TT Rear Control Arms from GruvenParts.com !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

are the lowers interchangeable with the uppers? most places sell them in a pair but as two uppers then you can buy two lowers later.... I would guess they are... let me know though, thats a good price!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Just got my set. I'll install them soon and take some photos. There are no logos on them though, and I only bought the one set (for the lowers). I only had about a 1" drop.
In person, these things are pretty.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

in for installed pics.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

darren, so you just bought one set and it'll work? on their site it says price is for an upper and a lower. i do not know if they are the same, someone please let me know so I can pull the trigger on these...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

They are exactly the same size/length. I went with these instead of the 1//2 KMAC kit (I only have about 1.25" drop). I JUST installed them tonight and it was fairly easy. The hardest part was retrofitting a sensor that was bolted to the original DS lower control arm as it was square and had to be ground down and made round to fit.
I just need to get the rear end aligned now and take some installed photos.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks D !!
Yes the upper/lower are exactly same. Pls call or email w/any ques.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

Perfect! I will be ordering shortly


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you guys take paypal?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep, during check out on site you can use paypal or credit card. Any other ques pls call or email. Thanks!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I was able to pay with livestock. 2 goats and a sheep.
Enjoy!


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

payment sent! I look forward to receiving them!!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: DIY GruvenParts Rear adjustable control arms*

These were pretty easy to install.
Preparation: Get beer, jack, wheel chocks, jack stands, and beer. (Did I mention beer?)
1) Chock front wheels
2) Loosen wheel bolts (17mm socket and air tools - easy)
3) Jack up car and put on stands and remove wheels
4) Using an 18mm wrench and 18mm socket remove the old CA nuts and bolts.
5) Drink a beer
6) Remove old CAs
7) Clean up rust from where the old CAs were attached (inner area). I used a Dremel tool.
8) Drink another beer
9) Install new Gruven CAs: I installed the inside bit first, then lengthened out the CA, attached the outer bit, and shortened back to where I wanted it. Don't forget to use the lock nuts to set the length. I also used the grease port to lube up the new CAs. Easy as pie.
10) Install wheels
11) Drink another beer
12) Drop car
13) Wipe hands on pants
14) ????
15) Profit!
Don't forget to get an alignment.
Here are a couple photos (I only needed the lower CAs):

















_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 8:53 PM 8-20-2009_


_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 11:18 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

lookin good man!


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

got em! they look great!


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*

Thats an awesome price. These are definitely going on my list so when the time comes....!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah man, these are made for rock crawlers so they are VERY strong!
In stock ready to ship asap


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I finally got my alignment done on Monday. It dialed right in.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I need to send you some GP stickers if you didnt get them. Can you fwd me the addy again??? I want to see more install pics








[email protected]


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_I want to see more install pics








[email protected]

I'll get some pics when i get mine in.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_I need to send you some GP stickers if you didnt get them. Can you fwd me the addy again??? I want to see more install pics








[email protected]

Address sent.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I really need a set of these in the near future. H&R coils all the way down are not the best thing for my TT's rear wheels...


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_coils all the way down are not the best thing for my TT's rear wheels...










^^Truth^^








Cant wait for my set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the TT crowd


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

If I just need lowers y do i need two set? If I'm only lowering about 2 inches can I just do lowers? Will one set consist of lowers?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

One set = 2 control arms (all are the same size)
One caveat: I think for a drop of 1.25" or less you only need the lowers. Any biggger drop than that I have read that you'd need a full set to get your rears back in spec.
Can anyone verify this?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_One set = 2 control arms (all are the same size)
One caveat: I think for a drop of 1.25" or less you only need the lowers. Any biggger drop than that I have read that you'd need a full set to get your rears back in spec.
Can anyone verify this?

It really depends on the car - but in general - anything over a 1" drop could require both sets to get you back in spec - particularly with regards to toe - but it's more dependent on your settings then it is drop. Some can - some can't. It also depends on what camber setting you are running. If you run very little rear camber (-1.5 or less)- it's much harder to get toe into spec with just one set. If you run more rear (-1.7 or more) camber it's easier to get toe into spec. Also - if you are very particular about your alignment - want everything even on both sides to a particular number - it's much easier with two sets.
Also - not all TT's have equal length rear control arms on top and bottom. Some have shorter tops then bottoms - especially 2000 and 2001 models and possibly through 02. Some had equal. After 03 all were equal.
Another thing is - if you have the white spacer on your trailing arm under the shock - it also affects rear camber. In fact it is what the factory uses to set rear camber on the TT and can be anywhere from 2mm thick to 7mm thick IIRC.


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Affordable Adjustable TT Rear Control Arms from GruvenParts.com !! (GruvenParts.com)*

Hi Paul, Been a while. We need to run together again somewhere. Barber Oct 31st ?????? Audi Club.







The control arms look very nice. I've not had a lot of issues with rear camber (front is a different story) but I still may call you and pick up a set. 








Hope that worked I don't do a lot of Vortex.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Also - not all TT's have equal length rear control arms on top and bottom. Some have shorter tops then bottoms - especially 2000 and 2001 models and possibly through 02. Some had equal. After 03 all were equal.

I was talking about the GP Control Arms, they are all the same size.
Thanks for the other information, though.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
I was talking about the GP Control Arms, they are all the same size.
Thanks for the other information, though.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Understood - but Gruven mentioned they are - and quite frankly not many know they all are not. In fact - KW's original install instructions said to swap the uppers and lowers to fix camber when lowering








Also when they were recalled - you had to have the VIN to determine which ones were all equal and which were not.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet. Good to know!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Affordable Adjustable TT Rear Control Arms from GruvenParts.com !! (J Patterson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Patterson* »_Hi Paul, Been a while. We need to run together again somewhere. Barber Oct 31st ?????? Audi Club.







The control arms look very nice. I've not had a lot of issues with rear camber (front is a different story) but I still may call you and pick up a set. 








Hope that worked I don't do a lot of Vortex.

John, you dont need a set, I cant keep up with you as is !







Barber would be excellent, I need to get back out there and test a forced induction set up. Maybe that + bigger brakes will give you a run!! Let me when you go.
If anyone has any other questions that havent been answered, feel free to call or email to discuss. I appreciate the information posted by others.
Now - what else can we manufacture for TT ? We have 5 axis CNC's that are sitting idle right now. 


_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 8:47 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Affordable Adjustable TT Rear Control Arms from GruvenParts.com !! (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
Now - what else can we manufacture for TT ? We have 5 axis CNC's that are sitting idle right now. 


One of the problems i'm running into is finding a location for a non OEM oil temp sender. I don't want to use the drain plug. A plate that could be located at the turbo oil return line where it connects to the oil pan which could accept a temp sensor and not block the flow of the oil would be a great piece.
Also - when you remove the water/oil heat exchanger to install a thermostatic plate for an oil cooler, you need to either connect the two water lines or plug them. A nice piece would be a fitting that connects the two with a bung for a water temp sender for a gauge.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

Doubt this is something you can do but I wish someone made a skid plate a little cheaper than the DG one. maybe im a cheapa**. either way Im going to have to spend the money on one rather than a new motor..


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

anything on my last statement? Just curious.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Skid plate - yes! I need dimensions of how you guys want it to be shaped. We can create a sample part for Expelled to test fit and we can go from there. We need some sort of dimensions to start with - a mock cardboard peice or something. Let me know! 
Oil temp sender bung, water line junction - yes again. Pls fwd me a sketch of how you want these 2 items machined. 
I know we can offer these parts at better pricing than competition so lets get this going!
Pls use email for quick response - [email protected] or just call me - 404-556-6663


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Will the different engines be an issue with the skid plate idea? Personally, I have a 180Q (ATC engine). Not sure if that'll be different underneath than the 225's out there.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont think the engine will change the placement however I think the earlier models 2000-2001 may have different mounting locations. according to dieselgeek anyways.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Whoever helps us out on these parts gets freebies to evaluate. Its that simple! Email me if interested please


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

working on the skidplate!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Whoever helps us out on these parts gets freebies to evaluate. Its that simple! Email me if interested please









Note to self: Take some under car photos this weekend (including the adjustable control arms WITH the GP logos on them).
I have an ATC engine (180Q).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. Let me know the features you want on the skidplates - what components protected, how thick, material, access to draining oil, preferred method of attachment, ect...
Just send in email or post here. Once I get the dimensions we'll fabricate a sample for the guys that volunteered to help and go from there.
Also, what other parts does the TT crowd need?


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

I should have some dimensions for you tomorrow!


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi Paul, nice work on the control arms, they put all the others I have seen to shame. I will be ordering a set in the next month or so when I replace my shocks and springs. Is it possible to order them without powder coat? I just really do not want blue and can easily powder coat them myself.
A quick change of subject...
Did you ever think of fabricating engine and transmission mounts? There is no VF mount for the DSG and their mounts are just a bit over priced IMO. The BFI mount is only for the 1.8t and they don't offer a transmission mount at all (I was told one was in development for the o2m but that was months ago).
I would also love a skid plate since no one makes one for the 3.2 TT but I doubt there would be enough interest to make it profitable (if any other 3.2 owners see this and are interested speak up!)


_Modified by zetarhopike at 6:20 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

If you want those LCA uncoated, now is the best time because there is a huge order going thru powder coater right now. The powder coater is really good, but slow, so he hasnt completed them. I can pull a set out for you if you want - call or email me.
Engine mount - can you email a pic of this so we can see it? We're very interested.
Skid plate - we're starting with 1.8T TT plates but we are def open to 3.2 as well. 
Thanks for all help and suggestions ! My phone/email are on 24x7, feel free to call or email!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Working on billet TT dipstick and funnel too. FYI


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


In stock, ready to ship asap!!
For those R32/TT sway bar end links - what color do you guys want? We can anodize, powder coat, chrome, or nickel plate


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
For those R32/TT sway bar end links - what color do you guys want? We can anodize, powder coat, chrome, or nickel plate









Anodize or powder coat black.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much would it be to powder coat them red?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We're evaluating all the coating options. Others are welcome to chime in.
TT/R32 control arms back in stock ready to ship asap. Hope to have end links within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts are coming soon. Stay tuned !!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Affordable Adjustable TT Rear Control Arms from GruvenParts.com !! (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


Ready to ship asap !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump for http://www.GruvenParts.com !
Everything is in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
Ok these are coming out of the CNC shop this week. Cant wait to get pics up! They will be beeeaaauuuutiful I promise























Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock ready to ship !

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump. Big weekend planned at the machine shop so look for new pics on Monday !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Few more days on these sway bar links. Stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I was supposed to be getting a skidplate tracing from Andrew ... will get update soon.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

Id be intrested in the sway bar links and the skid plate.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Man, sorry I haven't gotten under my car for a spell to get better photos of my control arms. Been out of the countryt for a couple weeks and now my camera is in for a recall.
I'll try to get some photos WITH your logo soon.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

My control arms are getting installed as I type. Can't wait to see them under the car and corrected camber. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great looking product.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

That sounds good!
Hey I saw the sway bar end links being machined yesterday. These look right at home with the other aerospace stuff they are machining. You guys are gonna like








Will have pics posted soon.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for a Friday !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## L8-APEX (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

got mine in 2 days look sic, price is un heard of hope to get 2 more soon


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Looking good!


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

do those sway bar links work front and rear? when will tey be for sale


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

wow those are pretty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

They are for the rear, we are evaluating front end links now.
They should be on sale this week, if anyone wants a set ahead of listing, just call or email.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## Rene French TT (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Affordable Adjustable TT Rear Control Arms from GruvenParts.com !! (GruvenParts.com)*

Hi there .
Hello from France








I come here to visit you guy's , simply to relate a freaky story that happened to me :
Check this out :

























See ? My KW ajustable arm broken !
Thanks god , fortunatly , it happened to me when I started goint out of a City Park .
Imagine in the case of driving on road !
So , I plan to switch to another manufacturer and I have choise between Forge in England and Gruvenpart . The last one seems to be very good , and you can understand that right know , I gonna be very critical to choose this important piece .
The Gruven ones are also less expensive than the Forge ones .
That's the reason why I read with great interest your comments about thoses ajustables arms .
I hope that a single pair will be enough since the rear of my car is about 40 mm low , from Bilstein PSS suspensions .
And I must confess that I do not have completly understood the comment about the use of 2 sets or theses arms .
See U


----------



## Rene French TT (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry , on the first pic , there is on top the OEM bar , that I kept at home , and witch was useful to repared and drive again .


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Ouch! Our bars a much much stronger than OEM, you will not have any such issue.
Upper and lower arms are the same.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

hers a some pics of my adjustables... working great, alignment changed the car 100%


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks great! Thanks for posting install pics.
Next we'll put the swaybar end linkes on there!


----------



## Rene French TT (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanx for the pics . I was wondering how to fix the xenon settings ( sorry , don't know the name of this system in english







)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, bolts right on!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock, ready to ship asap !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant

 
Thanks for the orders on these adjustable R32/TT rear control arms! In stock ready to go - click the pic !!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I finally got back under my care to install my rear sway bar and snap a new photo of the rear control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice ! Thanks for picture.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best control arms out there !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

IN STOCK READY FOR IMMEDIATE SHIP









* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*EVERYTHING IS IN STOCK NOW !! *
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the TT/R32 Rear Control Arms, and many new products coming soon !

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_I finally got back under my care to install my rear sway bar and snap a new photo of the rear control arms.









Looking good !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

any christmas deals on arms?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

Just sent you an email, I need to send you some money and buy some parts!!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

David I replied to your email just now, we should have the swaybar end links up on our site within the next week stay tuned


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Thanks Paul, Order sent, next up my custom links


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The TT/R32 swaybar end links are coming this week !

*R32/TT Control Arms*

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *
Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. Don't fret, GruvenParts.com has your solution.
We are proud to release these adjustable upper and lower rear control arms *made from indestructible 4340 aircraft steel tubing*. These high quality arms include greaseable heim joints and bulletproof welds. Each control arm provides up to 2 FULL INCHES of adjustment ON THE CAR (does not require removal for adjustment of both camber and toe). 
*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

any news on the sway bar links or any other new TT parts?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

Great Product Paul!!! Got them in this weekend very nice great quality


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Now go track it and beat up on some unsuspecting BMWs ...


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Can't I've got to fix my rear down links first







I've got a half day track event at the end of the month that I might have to skip...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK guys, swaybar end links ... soon ! Hopefully today (fingers crossed)


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

any chance youll make front sway bar links too? The stock ones are so tiny. lol


----------



## Golfsyncro18T (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

I'd be really interested in front swaybar links as well. My Whiteline swaybar is a bit tweaked so I need adjustable links to flatten it out, not really uncommon from what I've heard.


_Modified by Golfsyncro18T at 11:57 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes we have a set of front links coming from a loyal customer and will be providing an adjustable version of those as well. Jeez still working on getting the rear links up on the site, my web guy is super slow! Look for them today (I promise!)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for R32 and TT/A3!*


* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 
This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0505466B. 
Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Front adjustable stabilizer bars are coming soon!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works guys, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts in the works, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bump for a good deal on R32/TT Adjustable Stabilizer bar / Control arm set!*
* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new products in the works, stay tuned!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bump for a good deal on R32/TT Adjustable Stabilizer bar / Control arm set!*
* PACKAGE DEAL PRICING*
You guys asked for package deal pricing and now its listed on the site. Buy the swaybar end links with the adjustable control arms and save $60 on your order









* Adjustable Rear Stabilizer Bar End Links for Audi TT/S3 and 2004 VW R32 *

* Adjustable Rear Control Arms for Audi TT/ 2004 VW R32 *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We're always looking for new ideas to work on at GruvenParts.com
Submit us your ideas and help us by test fitting/evaluating prototypes and you will receive free parts!
Some noteworththy projects in the que at the moment include :
- billet oil dipstick tubes for almost all engines
- adj front swaybar end links for R32/TT/A3
- adj front upper control arms for A4/S4
- MK2 to MK3 serp belt conversion kit
- New Beetle / MK4 Jetta billet HVAC knobs
- MK2, MK3 VR6 engine mounts
Stay tuned for much more from http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts coming soon, too !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please feel free to suggest new part ideas. If we make it, you'll get free parts to try out








http://www.GruvenParts.com
[email protected]


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Please feel free to suggest new part ideas. If we make it, you'll get free parts to try out








http://www.GruvenParts.com
[email protected]

Been there done that months ago....


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Joe - Refresh my memory. I know we were supposed to work on TT/R32 skid plates which we never received dimensional data on. Can you send an email to discuss this offline, we are seeking new projects for these cars.
Thanks


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Joe - Refresh my memory. I know we were supposed to work on TT/R32 skid plates which we never received dimensional data on. Can you send an email to discuss this offline, we are seeking new projects for these cars.
Thanks

Will do.


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Installed my Control Arms over the weekend, very nice product!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I had a few more TT part ideas:
- chassis bracing
- nice (but not $200+) shiftknobs
- better pedals
- new vent rings, I hate all the damn dimples. I think basic, smooth rings would be fine, its not like you need any kind of epic grip to turn a vent on/off lol (FYI the originals are aluminum and seemingly made to be copied with a CNC machine)
- And, for the grand finale: *roof racks*. If you could figure out a decent setup for a good price that used the _purpose-built_ OEM roof attachment points you'd sell a bunch of the kits. Many of us would get or already have an OEM roof rack, if they were still made, AND if the ones that do exist didn't cost $2k+







I'd take a roof rack over any other part for my TT, end of story 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

All of this is right up our alley.
Since you mentioned it, lets discuss roof racks. We have been thinking about making them. What I need is a basic sketch, or better yet, an existing system to take measurements off of.
If you or anyone else can help with that, or any of the other ideas mentioned then please contact me. [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I had a few more TT part ideas:
- chassis bracing
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I modeled something similar to the Quattro Sport brace with some additional bracing if Paul or anyone would like to look at the files. I need to verify a couple measurements but its something to start with...I can export in several standard CAD formats but they are 3dm files right now.


_Modified by zetarhopike at 11:01 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Quattro Sport Brace would be AMAZING!!! Ill be the gunnea pig... 
Recived one set of arms from you guys about a week ago or so when installing PSS9s and Defcons... Ordered thursday night (9PM) AMAZING customer service... Recived them Friday just in time for the install. The bars are truly perfect and adjusting them is a cinch. 
Thanks again for all the great customer support and speedy responses. You guys are doing great things by listening to the folks in this forum, we may have some quirky ideas but if you listen, build said ideas youll deffinatley sell them. 
Thanks again, will be buying the 2nd set of arms shortly.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_
I modeled something similar to the Quattro Sport brace with some additional bracing if Paul or anyone would like to look at the files. I need to verify a couple measurements but its something to start with...I can export in several standard CAD formats but they are 3dm files right now.

_Modified by zetarhopike at 11:01 AM 4-7-2010_

Think you can email the files to me to look at? Igs format would work. If you can help, we'll give you free set. [email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (W225TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W225TT* »_Quattro Sport Brace would be AMAZING!!! Ill be the gunnea pig... 
Recived one set of arms from you guys about a week ago or so when installing PSS9s and Defcons... Ordered thursday night (9PM) AMAZING customer service... Recived them Friday just in time for the install. The bars are truly perfect and adjusting them is a cinch. 
Thanks again for all the great customer support and speedy responses. You guys are doing great things by listening to the folks in this forum, we may have some quirky ideas but if you listen, build said ideas youll deffinatley sell them. 
Thanks again, will be buying the 2nd set of arms shortly. 

Thanks man, lets see some install pics! 
And thanks for more ideas, we want to build much more for this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GruvenParts.com)*

Reived my full gruven arms/sway bar link kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
First impression is that its a quality producd.
what about lubrication?
Pre lubed or should we have some sort of maintance like once or twice each year?

/Fredrik from Sweden


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

They are pre-lubed. Wouldnt hurt to lube at every oil change with synthetic grease. If you rally race it, perhaps more. Trailer queen, less.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com Die Cut Vinyl Stickers - Free for Orders over $100 ! *
*They're Back In Stock - Bigger and Better !! All Colors Now Available. *
Dress up your ride with our premium die cut vinyl stickers and enjoy free shipping. 
Available in Red, Silver, White and Black. 
We ship out a freebie with any order over $100 !


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Affordable Adjustable TT Rear Control Arms from GruvenParts.com !! (GruvenParts.com)*

this is a great bar buying both sets you never have to worry about camber & toe in the rear ever again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
also they carry the "piece" that goes from sway bar to rear mount " IT LOOKS LIKE A PENCIL" and you think what the heck how can this take all this cornering Sorry can not remember name right now...........
we need a group buy or something like some of the other forums do....


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We're up for a GB. If you are interested in either the sway bar end links or the control arms please drop me an email with Control Arm GB in the title.
Depending on how many orders we can get, we can drop pricing 10%. Just email


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

How do youfigure the setting fot the arms at initial install before getting the car aligned?


----------

